# لماذا الفتاة تخفي حبها ..؟؟؟



## christ my lord (27 يناير 2007)

موضوع أحببت طرحه لكم أعزائي .. آمل في تفاعلكم الكريم الذي قد يعطي حلاً وجواباً .. 

الحب .. 

فطرة في ذات الانسان .. ومسلم من المسلمات .. 

فلا يخلو قلب انسان من الحب مهما قسى .. 

حتى الظلم يوجد بداخله حب (لانه يحب نفسه )

ولا يستطيع أي كان عن التحكم في هذا الجزء الصغير - القلب - ومنعه من الشعور والميل لطرف آخر أو شخص آخر .. 

إذا كان الحب كذلك .. 

فلماذا لا نجد التعبير الصريح عنه .. 

أي إن كان الحب أمر طبيعي في نفوسنا فلماذا لا نعبر عنه ونخفيه عن الآخرين ؟! 

أهل في الحب ما يدعونا إلى ذلك ؟! .. 

لكن .. تلجأ كثير من الفتيات في هذه الأيام إلى الحب الخفي وعدم إعلام الآخرين بهذا الحب خوفاً ...... 

لماذا تخاف الفتاة من الاعتراف بأنها تحب شخصاً ؟! 

أهل ارتكبت جرما عندما أحبت ؟! 

أم أنها تعتبر ذلك سراً من أسرارها ؟! 

أم أنها تعلم بأن سكوتها سوف يكون عليها أرحم من الاعتراف .. حيث تجد في الاعتراف غيظ الأهل وغضبهم منها .. 

هناك من الأهل والآباء من يرفض فكرة الحب لأنه يعتبرها خروجاً عن التقاليد والعادات المتعارف عليها .. 

أي انهم لا يتفهمون وجهة نظر الفتاة

ارجو ابداء الراى من جميع الاعضاء​
:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: ​


----------



## ميريت (27 يناير 2007)

مناقشه خطيره يا يوساب

ليه الحب بتخاف البنات انها تعلنه

ومش البنات بس الولاد برضه


هو فيه حاجتين الاول

انها تخبي حبها لشخص معين ومتبادرش هي بانها تقوله بحبك او انا معجبه بيك 
عشان هي اكيد مش ضامنه شعور الي قدامها ناحيتها ايه وكرامتها مش تسمحلها
انها تقوله بحبك او معجبه بيك ويمكن كمان تعامله معامله وحشه جدا عشان ميحسش انها معجبه بيه

وفيه انها تخبي عن اهلها وعن المجتمع لو فيه علاقه حب بينها وبين ولد
ودا المفروض يحصل عشان مش كل علاقه حب المفروض تبان الا لو كانت علاقه مبنيه علي اسس سليمه يعني من رائي تتحصر العلاقه في اطار الصداقه علي ما كل طرف يدرس التاني
يعني كل طرف يكون درس الطرف التاني صح واتاكد انه هو دا الصفات الي هو عاوزها في شريك المستقبل

مش كل شويه تتشاف البنت مع ولد ويتقال عليها انها بتحبه طبيعي سمعتها هتبقا مش حلوه
انها كل شويه ماشيه مع واحد شكل

انا من رائي انه العلاقه مش تبان غير لما تبقا كل طرف اتاكد انه هو دا الي بتمناه في شريك المستقبل بتاعي
مش انا حسه ناحيته باعجاب ولسه هدرسه وممكن يبقا فيه الصفات الي عاوزها وممكن لاء
ولو لا اكيد هسيبه وادور علي غيره دا مش صح


ومش البنات بس الي بتخبي
الولاد المحترمه كمان
لانه بيخاف علي البنت الي معاه وسمعتها
بيخاف انه ميكونش فيه نصيب بينه وبينها يتقال عليها في يوم من الايام انها كانت بتكلم فلان وعلان

بس دا راي بنت من البنات 
اما نشوف بقا الباقي هيقولوا ايه


----------



## christ my lord (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا على مرورك .. ورايك جميل .. وانا معاكى فى ان الولد ايضا يخفى حبة خوفا على سمعة حبيبتة وحفاظا على القيل والقال .. وهذا بالطبع شىء ضرورى ولة مبررة القوى فى اخفاء حبة .. اما بالنسبة للبنت ..( الحالة الاولى) .. وهو اخفاء الحب عن حبيبها الذى لا يعلم بحبها .. انا لا ارى مبرر لذلك .. لانة قد يكون هو ايضا يبادلها نفس الشعور وهى لا تعلم ... لماذا دائما نلعب لعبة القط والفار فى الحب .. بمعنى من هو الاقوى فى التحمل حتى ينتظر ارضاخ الطرف الاخر ويعترف بالحب .. والسؤال هنا يطرح نفسة .. لماذا دائما البنت تجعل كرامتها فوق مشاعرها ؟؟ .. والولد هو المفروض علية الاعتراف بالحب وليس البنت ؟؟ .. فى حين انة احيانا كثيرة يبيح الولد بحبة واعجابة للبنت وقد يصدم انها لا تبادلة مشاعرة .. هل معنى ذلك ان الرجل  ليس لة كرامة ؟؟  .. لعلك تقولين انها العادات الشرقية التى تربينا عليها تحتم على البنات عدم البوح بالحب لانها فى نظر المجتمع انسانة غير ساوية .. اقول لك هنا .. بل المجتمع هو الغير سوى لانة جعل من المشاعر والحب شىء ليس لة قيمة وقد يصل لحد انة قد يجعل من هذة المشاعر سخرية ونظرة استياء .. ولذلك اقول دائما عندما تبادر  المراة فى ان تبوح بحبها للانسان الذى تحبة وجها لوجة فهذة هى كرامتها وعزتها لانها انسانة لها احاسيسها ومشاعرها وتستطيع ان تعبر عنة كباقى البشر والا تكون جماد منتظر من يحركة ويحرك مشاعرة .. فاى كرامة اذا للمراة ان تكون جماد ام ان تكون انسان ؟؟ ... وقد اثرتى دهشتى عندما قولتى .. بانة قد تظهر الفتاة اتجاة الانسان الذى تحبة عكس ما بداخلها وقد يصل الحال بانها تعاملة معاملة سيئة حتى لا تشعرة باعجابها .. انا اقول هنا ما مدى جبروت هذة المراة .. فمثل هذة المراة قد ضربت بعرض الحائط اثمى مشاعر الحب وكانها تخنق حبها الذى يكمن بداخلها وتنتقم  من نفسها .. لماذا ؟؟ ..  فمثل هذة المراة لن تذوق اجمل احساس خلقة الله فى داخلنا وهو الحب المتبادل بين الطرفين .. لان فعلها هذا قد يقتل مشاعر الطرف الاخر اذا كان لة مشاعر اتجاها ( اقصد هنا الرجل )  ...

.. ( الحالة الثانية).. اخفاء الحب عن الاهل .. فانا اقصد هنا الحب وليس الاعجاب .. لانة بالطبع .. من غير المعقول ان الفتاة عندما تعجب بشخص ما تبوح بهذا الاعجاب للاهل والاقارب .. لان الفتاة قد تعجب بكل فترة بشخص ما فليس من الطبيعى انها عند كل اعجاب تبوح بة .. لان الاعجاب هو مرحلة اولى قبل الشعور بالحب واحيانا قد يكون اعجاب لمجرد اعجاب ولم يتطور للحب .. اذا الاعجاب ليس فى نطاق الاخفاء او الاعلان عن الاهل .. بل الحب الذى اكتمل مشاعرة واركانة وقد وصل مرحلة الذروة بين الطرفين .. لماذا يتم اخفاءة ؟؟​


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 يناير 2007)

اتنا منتظر اراء البنات
وبعدين هابقى اقول رايي
وموضوع رائع يايوساب


----------



## artamisss (29 يناير 2007)

انت المفروض يا يوساب  توجه دعوتك دى للرجااااااال اوووووووووووولا 
ان يحترموا كيان المراه  التى تعترف بحبها  امامهم  ولا ياخذوها على محمل  انها  بت خفيفه  او مدلوقه 
عليه  او ماعندهاش  كرامه  او    او  او  الخ  نت ادرى وعارف اكتر منى  ازاى الولاد يتباروا احيانا فيما 
بينهم   بان البنت الفلانيه قالتله بحبك  او صرحت له  بمشاعرها  او انهاااااااا حتى اعجبت بيه  مجرد اعجاب 
واهتمت لاجل امرة  
نجد الولد يتنفخ وينفش ريشه  ويعمل فيها بقى واد فرود  ويطيح بحبها  عرض الحائط  او يلعبها على الشناكل 
زى ما بيقولوا 


انا ليا وجهه نظر فى الموضوع ده للطرفين  لاننا شعب اصلا مابنعرفش نعبر عن مشاعر نا  الا فى حاله الحزن 
فقط  ويكون الوسيله المعبرة  هى الدموووووووع 

لكن فى الحب او الشكر  او الاهتمام  او اوا او  احيانا بنشوفها  ضعف  ولايجب التصريح بيها بل الاحساس بها تلقائيا  والتخمينات  وووو الخ 

وجهه نظرى  ان لو فى حب او اعجاااااب من طرف  سواء بنوته او ولد للطرف الاخر 
يجسسسسسسسسسس النبض 
وياااااااااااااااااريت لو كان فى رفض للمشاعر من جهه الطرف الالاخر  يرفضها باحترام
يرفضها بادب وتقدير  للاخر اللى نظر اليه نظرة الاعجاب 
دى بقى ليا نقطه فيها  ان احيانا بشوفا لولاد ممكن يستغلوا نقطه ضعف البنت لما تكون معجبه بيهم 
جدااا  انهم يرفضوا مشاعرها بطريقه  انا بعتبرها متوحشه   
لكن فى ولاد تانيين بحترمهم لما بيرفضو المشاعر  بطريقه  اصلى مشغول  اصل مابفكرش دلوقتى
 لكن فى نفس الوقت  بيحاولوا يدوا العلاقه مسار جديد غير الحب  وممكن تكون صداقه  بس

معلش انا طولت عليكو  لكن ده رائي  وحبيت اقوووووووووووووله


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل


----------



## christ my lord (29 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اتنا منتظر اراء البنات
> وبعدين هابقى اقول رايي
> وموضوع رائع يايوساب


 

شكرا رامى على مرورك .. وانا منتظر رايك​


----------



## ميريت (29 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> شكرا على مرورك .. ورايك جميل​




العفو يا يوساب مينفعش موضوع زي كدا ومردش عليه






> .. اما بالنسبة للبنت ..( الحالة الاولى) .. وهو اخفاء الحب عن حبيبها الذى لا يعلم بحبها .. انا لا ارى مبرر لذلك .. لانة قد يكون هو ايضا يبادلها نفس الشعور وهى لا تعلم ...


​

بص يا يوساب

مدام هو حاسس ليه ميقولهاش

الموضوع هنا مش موضوع كرامه

ولا عادات شرقيه او مش شرقيه
الموضوع موضوع غريزه 

ودي حاجه موجوده مش في المجتمع الشرقي بس برضه في المجتمع الغربي كمان

انا مثلا لو معجبه بحد عمري ما هبادر واروح اقوله عشان برسيتجي
وعشان شكلي قدامه وقدام اصحابه

ممكن ابين الاعجاب لكن عمري ما هبادر واقول مشاعري





> لماذا دائما نلعب لعبة القط والفار فى الحب .. بمعنى من هو الاقوى فى التحمل حتى ينتظر ارضاخ الطرف الاخر ويعترف بالحب .. والسؤال هنا يطرح نفسة .. لماذا دائما البنت تجعل كرامتها فوق مشاعرها ؟؟ .. والولد هو المفروض علية الاعتراف بالحب وليس البنت ؟؟ .. فى حين انة احيانا كثيرة يبيح الولد بحبة واعجابة للبنت وقد يصدم انها لا تبادلة مشاعرة .. هل معنى ذلك ان الرجل ليس لة كرامة ؟؟ ..




طبعا الراجل عنده كرامه وكل حاجه

بس مفيش راجل بيفهم كدا حتي لو كانت البنت دي الولاد كلها هتموت عليها
لو هي قالت لواحد انا معجبه بيك اكيد هيبعد عنها
عشان الحب الي بيجي بالساهل بيروح بالساهل





> لعلك تقولين انها العادات الشرقية التى تربينا عليها تحتم على البنات عدم البوح بالحب لانها فى نظر المجتمع انسانة غير ساوية .. اقول لك هنا .. بل المجتمع هو الغير سوى لانة جعل من المشاعر والحب شىء ليس لة قيمة وقد يصل لحد انة قد يجعل من هذة المشاعر سخرية ونظرة استياء ..





مش المجتع الشرقي بس دي عادات وتقاليد متعارف عليها من زمان
وحتي في المجتمعات الغربيه
حتي في الطبقات البرجوازيه
كنت تلاقي في الحفلات الكبيره
مينفعش الست تروح تكلم راجل
لازم الراجل هو الي يروح للست ويبوس ايدها
ومينفعش الست تدعو الراجل للرقص 
لازم الراجل هو الي يدعوها
فدي تقاليد متعارف عليها من زمان

فمش من الاتكيت انه الست هي الي تبتدي وتبادر

انا برجح انه الست ست والراجل راجل
مش مع قلب الادوار في اي حاجه
انا رائي كتير اوي هيعترضوا عليه
بس دا رائي وانا متمسكه بيه ومعتقدش اني هغيره

انا مش مع قلب الادوار
انا مع انه الراجل الي يبادر باعلان الحب
ومع انه الست اتخلقت للراحه مش للخروج للعمل
مع انه الراجل يعيش مراته اميره وهي تعيشه ملك
( انا قلت اميره مش ملكه )





> وقد اثرتى دهشتى عندما قولتى .. بانة قد تظهر الفتاة اتجاة الانسان الذى تحبة عكس ما بداخلها وقد يصل الحال بانها تعاملة معاملة سيئة حتى لا تشعرة باعجابها .. انا اقول هنا ما مدى جبروت هذة المراة .. فمثل هذة المراة قد ضربت بعرض الحائط اثمى مشاعر الحب وكانها تخنق حبها الذى يكمن بداخلها وتنتقم من نفسها .. لماذا ؟؟ .. فمثل هذة المراة لن تذوق اجمل احساس خلقة الله فى داخلنا وهو الحب المتبادل بين الطرفين .. لان فعلها هذا قد يقتل مشاعر الطرف الاخر اذا كان لة مشاعر اتجاها ( اقصد هنا الرجل ) ...


 

بص يا يوساب
انت طبعا كنت في الجامعه
وعارف انه الولاد بيعملوا البدع عشان يكسروا منخير بنت طالعه فيها
ورهانات بينهم وبين بيعض انا هوقع البنت دي ونشوف مين الي هيضحك في الاخر

يايوساب انا بقولك كدا عشان شفت كتير اوي ناس بتعمل كدا
عشان تحفظ كرامتها
وممكن تبعد انسان بيحبها بجد عشان الخوف
من انها تبقا لعبه في ايد واحد ميستهلش
او انها تبقا سيرتها لبانه في بق كل واحد شويه









> .. ( الحالة الثانية).. اخفاء الحب عن الاهل ..
> اذا الاعجاب ليس فى نطاق الاخفاء او الاعلان عن الاهل .. بل الحب الذى اكتمل مشاعرة واركانة وقد وصل مرحلة الذروة بين الطرفين .. لماذا يتم اخفاءة ؟؟





عشان وجع الدماغ
البنت لو بتحب واحد وقالت لاهلها
ممكن يوافقوا في الاول
بس طبيعي الاهل بصين لقدام
لو اتقدم للبنت دي واحد جاهز من كله
وهيعيش البنت دي عيشه كويسه
الاهل هيرفوا الحب دا وهيحاربوه

وبعدين انا مش مع كلمه بحبك الي ما شاء الله

انا مع بحبك وهاجي اتقدملك
عشان كدا من الاول قلت
انه المفروض تتحصر العلاقه في اطار الصداقه 
لغايه ما يقدر الولد ياخد خطوه جديه
(بحبك وهاجي اتقدملك)
​


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك 
لكن عندي مداخلة صغيرة 
فعلا في اغلب الاحيان البنت لا تصارح بحبها بالكلام 
لكن صدقني في اغلب الاحيان تكتشف ان فلانة بتحب فلان 
ودة من اتفة الاسباب ان الحب فضاح 
يوجد نظرة في عين الحبيب مميزة يستطيع الفطن انا يكتشفها 
ولكن احب في المرأة خجولها ( احمرار الوجة عند مقابلة الحبيب ) 
احب في المرأة كبريئها والشموخ بمعني ( يا فلان انا معجبة بيك ولكن منتظراك لكي تصارحني )
احب في المرأة الذكية كيف تعبر عن حبها دون اي شبهات .
صديقي الموضوع كبير مش هينفع احكية كلة في اجابتي 
ريموووووو​


----------



## ميريت (29 يناير 2007)

انا مع ريمون
انه المبادره متجيش مع الست
لكن الحب فاضح
اكيد حتي لو بتعامله اسوا معامله ممكن يبان من نظره عين انها معجبه بيه
من خوف عليه
من حجات كتير صغيره
بس مش تروح تجري وتديله جرين كارد انه يمرمط فيها باعجابها ليه
الي ممكن بعد فتره يروح لما تتعامل معاه كويس


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> انا مع ريمون
> انه المبادره متجيش مع الست
> لكن الحب فاضح
> اكيد حتي لو بتعامله اسوا معامله ممكن يبان من نظره عين انها معجبه بيه
> ...



شكرا يا ميريت علي تشجيعك 
كنت بفكر اعمل موضوع كيف تكتشف انك مدعو للحب 
بس ممكن المساعدة
ريمو​


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل اوى يايوساب احيك عليه
بص ياسيدى كلامى ماعتقدتش انه هيفرق كتير عن ديانا وميريت
دى فعلا عادات وتقاليد العالم كله عارفها من زمااااااان ويمكن تكون زادت فعلا فى المجتمع الشرقى اكتر 
ماينفعشى صدقنى يايوساب ان البنت هى اللى تبادر وتقول لشخص انا بحبك 
هى ممكن اه تحاول تبين بعض الاعجاب لكن استحاااااااله انها هتصرح بحبها وصدقنى مش موضوع كرامه هو موضوع خجل البنت بطبيعتها خجوله وهتفكر مليون مرة انا لو قلتله بحبك ياترى هيكون ايه رد فعله
وبالتاكيد هى بتتوقع اسوا رد فعل لان من صغرنا متربيين ان البنت ماينفعش تقول لولد بحبك هو الولد لو معجب بيها هو اللى يقولها لكن غير كده ماينفعش
شكرا على الموضوع وربنا معاك ياااااااااارب


----------



## christ my lord (29 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> انت المفروض يا يوساب توجه دعوتك دى للرجااااااال اوووووووووووولا
> 
> اولا : شكرا على مرورك .. وانا قد طرحت المناقشة للطرفين .. ​
> ان يحترموا كيان المراه التى تعترف بحبها امامهم ولا ياخذوها على محمل انها بت خفيفه او مدلوقه
> ...


 
لا ابدا .. وشكرا جدا على رايك الجميل .. وربنا يباركك​


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يناير 2007)

طبعا الموضوع قوى جدا
وياريت تسمحوا لى ان اشارك فى هذا الموضوع
لاننا كاولاد وبنات نتاج مجتمع واحد وعادات واحده وتقاليد اكيد واحده مهما  اختلافنا فى الثقافات والبيئات لكن
هناك بعض الاشياء المشتركه بيننا  اكيد
لكن انا مع انا البنت لازم تخفى مشاعرها 
ولا تفصح للولد عنها لانه لو بيحبها بغرض مستقيم هيعرف من نظراتها واشياء كثيره زى مقال ريمووو الحب فضاح   
 كم واحد مننا لو البنت افصحتله عن مشاعرها مش هيوقف لحظة تانىء 
والعادات والتقاليد مش بس فى الشرق بل وايضا فى الغرب لا تتقبل بسهوله ان البنت تفصح عن مشاعرها
وانا متنفق مع ميريت فى هذا
وربنا يبارككم


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 يناير 2007)

ياجماعه مشكلتنا اننا بنسكتبر على نفسينا نبين مشاعرنا
يعني لو بنت معجبة بولد تستكبر تحسسة حتى
ولو الولد معجبة ساعات بيبقى خايف

اعتقد ان الموضوع دة لازملة جس نبض زي ماديانا قالت
ومانعش على وهم
ولو فيةرفض اعتقد بلاش يبقى جارح
لانك ممكن تنحط في الموقف دة يوم من الايام


----------



## tina_tina (29 يناير 2007)

الكلام كله حلو اوى 
وصح 
ومش شايفة فرق بينه خالص
علشان كده ردى هيبقى نفس الرد
وانا موافقة تماما ان لو كنت معجبة او بحب شخص ما بيتعامل اسؤاء معاملة عن الباقى
مع انى بستغرب من التصرف ده 
بس اعتقد ده الافضل 
وفى النهاية الموضوع حلو اوى
وعاوزة اقول ان كلمة بحبك او معجبة مش قليلة علشان البنت هى اللى تبادر بيها


----------



## christ my lord (30 يناير 2007)

monlove قال:


> موضوع جميل


 
شكراا ليك .. ارجو ابداء الراى​


----------



## christ my lord (30 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> العفو يا يوساب مينفعش موضوع زي كدا ومردش عليه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christ my lord (30 يناير 2007)

ريمووو قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك​
> لكن عندي مداخلة صغيرة
> فعلا في اغلب الاحيان البنت لا تصارح بحبها بالكلام
> لكن صدقني في اغلب الاحيان تكتشف ان فلانة بتحب فلان
> ...


 
شكراا على ردك يا ريمون .. ورايك جميل جداا وانا اؤيدك .. اذا فانت متوافق معى فى ان المراة تستطيع ان تعبر عن حبها بطريقة غير مباشرة ويفهمها الرجل ​


----------



## christ my lord (30 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يايوساب احيك عليه
> بص ياسيدى كلامى ماعتقدتش انه هيفرق كتير عن ديانا وميريت
> دى فعلا عادات وتقاليد العالم كله عارفها من زمااااااان ويمكن تكون زادت فعلا فى المجتمع الشرقى اكتر
> ماينفعشى صدقنى يايوساب ان البنت هى اللى تبادر وتقول لشخص انا بحبك
> ...


 
شكر يا ميرا على ردك الجميل دة .. المهم انة يكون فى تصريح اى كان الاسلوب .. علشان الطرف التانى يستطيع ان يبادر بالتصريح بالحب دون ان يوجد خوف من رد الفعل ..​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 يناير 2007)

*انا عن نفسي عمرى مهقول لولد كلمه زى دى
ولانى كمان مبحبش الحب من طرف واحد عمرى مهعذب نفسي واحب لوحدى كده
ممكن اكون معجبه لكن لو محستش ان الطرف اللى قدامى يتمنى كده والخطوه الاولى منه اكيد عمرى مهعملها ومبحبش ابدا ان بنت تروح تقول لواحد انا معجبه بيك او انا انها بتحبه فين خجل البنت
الموضوع مش موضوع هى تقدر تعبر ولا لا
بس البنت ليها خجلها اللى يمنعها تقول كلمه زى دى يمكن بيحسسها كده لكن جواه لا 
وغير كده انت بتتكلم على راجل شرقى اللى بيحب يكون اللى بيبتدى دايما شوف نسبة الولاد كده اللى يرضوا ان واحده تقولهم كده وهما يرتبطوا بيها ويكملوا حتلاقيها اقل اكيد بكتير من الرفضين
ومرسيي موضوع مهم​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> موضوع أحببت طرحه لكم أعزائي .. آمل في تفاعلكم الكريم الذي قد يعطي حلاً وجواباً ..
> 
> الحب ..
> 
> ...



ياااااااااااااااااااة دا انا جيت متاخره قوووووووووى يا عم يوساب

على فكرة موضوعك جبار فعلا

البنت مش بتبوح بحبها علشان بتحس انى الحوليه رفضينه او انو عيب لما البنت تتكلم فى موضوع ذى دا حتى واحنا فى سنه 2007  برضو عيب
بس راى انى البنت لازم تبوح بحبها حتى لو ابتدت هى وصرحت بالحب دا لانها لو فضلت سيبها كدا ممكن تتجن يجرلها حاجه 
الحب اجمل مشاعر بتحسها البنت بتتمنا انها تعيشها بجد مع انسان يحبها
بس كتير البنت بتكون غلطانه فى مشاعرها بتفتكر انها بتحب الانسان الصح وهو دا كل حياتها ومتقدرش تعيش من غيرة ويطلع فى الاخر بيتسال
فى الوقت اللى بيكون اللى بيحبها بجد جمبيها وهى مش حاسه بيه
بس النوع دا كمان لازم يعبر عن حبه ليها ممكن تكون مش حسه بيه لانه بعيد عنها شويه
محتاجه منه يلفت نظرها بحبه ميكنش بيتفرج من بعيد
الطرفين لازم يعبرو عن رايهم والا هيجلهم اكتئاب ​


----------



## remoo (30 يناير 2007)

بالفعل يايوساب البنت ممكن تعبر عن مشاعرة لكن بطريقة  بها رومانسية 
  فالحب لن يتغير مع مر العصور ولكن كيفية التعبير عنة هي المتغيرة 
ريموووو


----------



## ميريت (1 فبراير 2007)

remoo قال:


> شكرا يا ميريت علي تشجيعك​
> كنت بفكر اعمل موضوع كيف تكتشف انك مدعو للحب
> بس ممكن المساعدة
> 
> ريمو​


 


خلاص اعمل انت الموضوع والمنتدي كله هيرد عليه


----------



## ميريت (1 فبراير 2007)

> الرجل قد يعبر عن مشاعرة بطريقة غير مباشرة و يصل احساسة للمراة .. ولكنها لم تعطية الاحساس بانها متقبلة هذة المشاعر فيقوم بالانسحاب .. لذلك يبادر الرجل بالافصاح المباشر عن مشاعرة عندما يجد قبول من المراة وترحيب هو يستشعرة من تصرفاتها .. اما من ناحية الغريزة .. فانا لا اعتقد ذلك .. لان الحب والمشاعر التى بداخل الانسان غريزة يريد التعبير عنها بشتى الطرق سواء بالتصريح المباشر او الغير مباشر ..


 


انا هرجع واقول للمره المليون
انا مش مع التعبير عن الحب المباشر
لازم تكون الخطوه محسوبه كويس
بحبك وهتقدملك
وبعدين مفيش واحد هيقول الكلمه دي لواحده من غير ما يتاكد انها بتبادله نفس الشعور
يعني لازم يتاكد كويس انها عندها مشاعر له
مش خبط لزق يشوف بنت تعجبه يجري جري عليها يقولها بحبك
طبعا غلط
لازم يتعامل معاها كويس ولو هي معجبه بيه
اكيد هتبينله دا
لكن التسرع في المشاعر غلط واكبر غلط
لانه بعد كدا بيندم
​ 



> انا متفق معكى فى انك تعبرى عن الحب بطريقة غير مباشرة .. ولكنك الان قد اتفقتى معى فى انك سوف تعبرين عن الحب .. اذا هناك مبادرة ولو كانت غير مباشرة وليس شرط ان تكون المبادرة بالقول الصريح .. اذا المراة تستطيع ان تعبر عن اعجابها او حبها للطرف الاخر .. والغريب فى الامر هنا ما هو علاقة الحب بالاصحاب او (البرستيج)؟؟ للاسف توجد افكار خاطئة تربينا عليها لاننا فى مجتمع ذكورى ..


 


ماشي لما يبقا يتغير المجتمع او العادات دي نبقا ساعتها نشوف





​


> بس مفيش راجل بيفهم كدا حتي لو كانت البنت دي الولاد كلها هتموت عليها
> لو هي قالت لواحد انا معجبه بيك اكيد هيبعد عنها
> عشان الحب الي بيجي بالساهل بيروح بالساهل
> 
> ...


​ 

يوساب
تخيل ولد هيموت علي بنت
والبنت دي راحت قالتله بحبك
نفسيا هو هيتبسط وياخد في نفسه مقلب
وبعدها بفتره هيسيبها
يوساب كل دا كلام شعارات
انزل للواقع وشوف ايه بيحصل
واكيد انت عشت ايام الجامعه وشفت​ 







> وهناك فرق بين الاتكيت والعادات .. ( الاتكيت ) هو علم كيفية التصرف باسلوب اللائق والمهذب مع الاخرين .. اما (العادات) فهو العرف الدارج بين طبقات المجتمع نتيجة افكار وفلسفة اجتماعية مستنبطة من تعاليم قد تكون خاطئة ..


 

ايوه اكيد فيه فرق بين الاتكيت والعادات
بس معروف انه المبادره ديما بتيجي من الراجل
في اي حاجه
ودا من الاتكيت

 



> كما ان التعبير عن الحب لا يقلب الادوار ولا يجعل من المراة رجل .. وطبعا هذا الفكر نتيجة للعادات والتقاليد الخاطئة التى تربينا عليها لاننا فى مجتمع ذكورى بحت يجعل من المراة مخلوق وكائن ضعيف ليس لة الحق فى التعبير عن مشاعرة ويجعل الحق للرجل فقط فى التعبير عن مشاعرة .. كما انا اؤيد ان المراة مراة والرجل رجل .. لان لكل من هما لة صفاتة ومميزاتة الخاصة بة كما خلقها الله .. ويجب علينا نحن الشباب ان نفكر ونحلل كل شىء دون ان نسير وراء الافكار والعادات من غير تفحيص ..


 
لا التعبير عن الحب من ناحيه الست بيقلب الادوار
لو الاراجل مهربش منها لو قالتله بحبك هيبقا شخشيخه في اديها
وبعدين مين قالك انه الضعف وحش
معروف انه اقوي سلاح عند اي ست ضعفها
الست بتبقا مبسوطه بالضعف والاستلام
بحس انها ست لما تحس بقوه شخصيه الي بتحبه
الست لو حبت شخص ضعيف بتفقد انوثتها لانها بتتحول لراجل
 



> كما انة يوجد ايضا فتيات تقوم بالمراهنات على الحب وهذا على علم تام كحسب خبرتى فى الحياة .. وانا لا انكر وجود ذلك التصرف من الولاد .. ولكن كل ذلك نتيجة التربية الخاطئة والعادات والتقاليد التى تجعل من الرجال قومون على النساء نتيجة تعاليم دخيلة علينا وبثت فى افكارنا دون ان نشعر .. صحيح ان الرجل راس المراة ولكن ذلك ينطبق فقط فى الحياة الزوجية اى بعد حلول سر الزواج عليهم .. وفى النهاية احب ان اوضح ان المراة من حقها التعبير عن مشاعرها واظهارة طالما انة فى نطاق الاداب العامة والتعاليم الدينية .. ولابد من ان يكون اختيارها للانسان الذى تحبة اختيار حكيم ومدروس حتى لا تقع فى تجربة تؤثر عليها وعلى حياتها .. ولذلك فان المراة فى المجتمع الشرقى لا تستطيع التعبير الصريح عن حبها خشية من العواقب التى سوف تقع فيها نتيجة للتوحش الفكرى المتاثر فى وجدنا الاجتماعى .​




لما يتغير المجتمع نبقا نغير افكارنا يا يوساب
وبعدين انت كدا هتغير العالم كله
مش مجتمعنا بس​


----------



## ميريت (1 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> بس راى انى البنت لازم تبوح بحبها حتى لو ابتدت هى وصرحت بالحب دا لانها لو فضلت سيبها كدا ممكن تتجن يجرلها حاجه
> الحب اجمل مشاعر بتحسها البنت بتتمنا انها تعيشها بجد مع انسان يحبها
> بس كتير البنت بتكون غلطانه فى مشاعرها بتفتكر انها بتحب الانسان الصح وهو دا كل حياتها ومتقدرش تعيش من غيرة ويطلع فى الاخر بيتسال
> فى الوقت اللى بيكون اللى بيحبها بجد جمبيها وهى مش حاسه بيه
> ...


 



معاكي حق يا بنت الفادي
بس مينفعش البنت تبادر بالمشاعر
وبعدين ممكن يبان كل دا من لهفه من خوف من غيره
من تعامل بتناكه
من اي حاجه والسلام المهم يبان
بس كل دا ومتبادرش هي بانها تشيل برقع الحيا وتقوله بحبك


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> معاكي حق يا بنت الفادي
> بس مينفعش البنت تبادر بالمشاعر
> وبعدين ممكن يبان كل دا من لهفه من خوف من غيره
> من تعامل بتناكه
> ...




يابنتى وهو انا قولت انها تقف فى وشه وتقوله بحبك دى تبقا بجاحه
البنت لو حست انى الشخص دا بيحبها تقدر توصله حبها هى كمان دا سهل عليها
باى طريقه
انما لومشعرتش بحبه ليها استحاله طبعا تقدر تلمحله حتى
بس عارفه فى بنات جرئه وتقدر تقول اللى الولد مش قادر يقوله 
يعنى ممكن تقولللولد بحبك بس وهى عارفه ومتاكدة انو بيحبهاااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## christ my lord (1 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ياجماعه مشكلتنا اننا بنسكتبر على نفسينا نبين مشاعرنا
> يعني لو بنت معجبة بولد تستكبر تحسسة حتى
> ولو الولد معجبة ساعات بيبقى خايف
> 
> ...


 

رايك ممتاز جداا يا رامى .. فعلا بنستكبر على التعبير عن المشاعر .. احيك .. ​


----------



## christ my lord (1 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> الكلام كله حلو اوى
> وصح
> ومش شايفة فرق بينه خالص
> علشان كده ردى هيبقى نفس الرد
> ...


 

اولا شكرا على ردك .. طالما انتى موافقة على انك لو كنتى بتحبى شخص وتعاملية اسوا معاملة اذا هو سوف يعاملك بنفس الاسلوب ولا يمكن ان تتلاقوا ابدا حتى ولو هو لاحظ انك معجبة بة لانة هيكون فى وضع الحيرة والتردد وينتهى الامر بانة يبتعد عنك لانك سيئة المعاملة معة .. ​


----------



## christ my lord (1 فبراير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *انا عن نفسي عمرى مهقول لولد كلمه زى دى​*
> *ولانى كمان مبحبش الحب من طرف واحد عمرى مهعذب نفسي واحب لوحدى كده*
> *ممكن اكون معجبه لكن لو محستش ان الطرف اللى قدامى يتمنى كده والخطوه الاولى منه اكيد عمرى مهعملها ومبحبش ابدا ان بنت تروح تقول لواحد انا معجبه بيك او انا انها بتحبه فين خجل البنت*
> *الموضوع مش موضوع هى تقدر تعبر ولا لا*
> ...


 
شكرا على ردك .. تمام البنت لها خجلها انا لا انكر ذلك .. وكل ما اقصدة ان المراة تبادر بمشاعرها بطريقة غير مباشرة حتى يشعر الطرف الاخر ويبادر بالخطوة الاولى .. ولكن هناك اراء تقول ان الفتاة عندما تعجب بشخص ما تعاملة اسوا معاملة .. كيف اذا هو يبادر بالتصريح عن حبة وهو يجد معاملة سيئة من الطرف الاخر؟؟ .. هل هذا يعقل ؟؟ حتى لو الرجل وجد ان نظرة المراة فيها اعجاب ( الحب الفضاح ) ولكن اسلوبها غير لائق فى المعاملة سوف يتركها بلا رجعة .. دة بالنسبة للرجل الذى لة كرامة .. اما الرجل الذى بلا كرامة وعزة نفس يبوح بالحب ولا يهمة سوء معاملة المراة لة ويطلق كلمتة (بحبك) ويصابت يا خابت .. وانا لا افضل ذلك .. لابد ان يكون الرجل واثق من مشاعر المراة حتى يبادر بالخطوة الاول .. وهذة الثقة تاتى من المعاملة التى يستشفها الرجل من المراة باسلوب لائق طبعا وليس باسلوب سيىء​


----------



## christ my lord (1 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااة دا انا جيت متاخره قوووووووووى يا عم يوساب​
> 
> على فكرة موضوعك جبار فعلا​
> البنت مش بتبوح بحبها علشان بتحس انى الحوليه رفضينه او انو عيب لما البنت تتكلم فى موضوع ذى دا حتى واحنا فى سنه 2007 برضو عيب
> ...


 

شكراا جداا على ردك يا بنت الفادى .. ورايك فى منتهى الروعة .. ممتاز جداا .. هذا هو الحب الحقيقى والرومانسى الذى يحتاجة اى رجل من المراة .. ولا استطيع التعليق اكثر من هذا لان الرد فى غاية الروعة والجمال​


----------



## christ my lord (1 فبراير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> انا هرجع واقول للمره المليون
> انا مش مع التعبير عن الحب المباشر
> لازم تكون الخطوه محسوبه كويس
> بحبك وهتقدملك
> ...


 
ياة العالم كلة !!!! .. مبالغة زيادة عن اللزوم .. بس طبعا لا يمكن هيتغير طالما افكارنا متحجرة وليست مرنة .. والكل منتظر التغير دون ان يغير ذاتة اولااا ..​


----------



## ميريت (5 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> يابنتى وهو انا قولت انها تقف فى وشه وتقوله بحبك دى تبقا بجاحه
> 
> البنت لو حست انى الشخص دا بيحبها تقدر توصله حبها هى كمان دا سهل عليها
> باى طريقه
> ...


يابنتي الحب فاضح اصلا
بيبان من نظره
من لهفه
من خوف
المهم مفيش حد بيقدر يخبيه
مهما حصل


----------



## sandra2000 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الفتاة تخفي حبها ..؟؟؟*

بما اننا فى مجتمع شرقى متخلف  

فا صعب ان بنت تروح تصارح بحبها على طول للولد لانه بالطبع هعتبرها حاجه من تلاته

يا اما مجنونه وهبله ومدلوقه عليه

او مش محترمه ودايره على حل شعرها وزى ما جت تقوله قالت لغيره 

او مش عارفه التالته بقى

وهو بالمثل لو حس منها حتى لو هو كان بدا بالحب ده

لو حس منها كده هتلاقيه بيزل اهلها وراه ومدوخها 

فا الاحسن ليكم يا بنى الراجل اننا نمنع نفسنا ومش نسلمهالكم سهله


----------



## christ my lord (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الفتاة تخفي حبها ..؟؟؟*



sandra2000 قال:


> بما اننا فى مجتمع شرقى متخلف
> 
> فا صعب ان بنت تروح تصارح بحبها على طول للولد لانه بالطبع هعتبرها حاجه من تلاته
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ماشى يا ساندرا .. وفعلا كلامك مظبوط .. الف شكر على مرورك*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------

